# Newbie with new MKII Wolfsburg Edition Golf



## Devin761 (Feb 28, 2013)

hey guys, I'm new on this forum and to the entire vw scene. I finally got fed up with hondas because there is nothing you can do to a civic that somebody else hasn't already done. I just found a MKII Wolfsburg Edition Golf in the back of a wrecker yard. I picked it up for 600 USD and here's what I'm planning to do with it:

Powertrain:
MKV 2.5l 5cyl Swap with mildly built internals from Integrated Engineering
MKV 5 speed manual swap
Intake Manifold, turbo manifold and turbo kit by bluewater performance (planning to run about 20psi)
Clutchmasters Stage 2 clutch kit with lightweight flywheel
Externally mounted engine oil cooler by bluewater performance

Exhaust:
Custom piping with CAT delete and a track muffler

Suspension, Brakes & Wheels:
Raceland Ultimo Coilovers, Swaybars and bushings
Diamond Racing VW steelies black gloss (15x7)
Brembo Big Brake kit

Interior:
Original upholstery and seats
MOMO Racing steering wheel with BOSS kit
Kicker sound system

Exterior:
Spray-on truck bed liner paintjob
acid rusted hood
Flared fenders
20% tint all the way around
MKII GTI Grille & headlights with 35w 12k hids

any thoughts, or comments would be greatly appreciated. I'm aiming for about 400whp with this build and a real ratty look that makes people assume I'm mentally and emotionally unstable when I drive by haha.


----------



## Devin761 (Feb 28, 2013)

I will be posting pictures as i go to show my progress


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

** Following this. **


----------



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

seeing that together would be complete sex!

in for the build opcorn:


----------

